
Smartphones are now basic tools for humanitarian aid. Here's why - shortformblog
http://associationsnow.com/2015/10/refugee-crisis-technology-redefining-nonprofit-aid/
======
luck87
It seems to be interesting the hackathon :
[http://refugeehackathon.de/](http://refugeehackathon.de/) Do you know other
applications or related projects?

